# This is the female peacock



## Citygirl (Mar 19, 2017)

[URL="http://s647.photobucket.com/user/4mybackyardpa/media/073%202.jpg.html"][IMG]http://i647.photobucket.com/albums/uu193/4mybackyardpa/073%202.jpg[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## SeaBreeze (Mar 20, 2017)

Sweet girl there!   How come the males are so colorful and showy compared to the females? :magnify:


----------



## Ruth n Jersey (Mar 20, 2017)

Very nice. When my kids were small we took them to an amusement park where many peacocks were walking around. My daughter,about the age of seven, picked up a few feathers she found on the ground. The attendant came over to us and said she couldn't keep them. Evidently they sold them in the gift shop and they were quite valuable. We had know idea. My daughter was a bit upset but because of the high price we didn't buy them. At least they should have let her have at least one,after all she gathered them. I let it go, didn't want to ruin our family excursion.


----------



## Citygirl (Mar 22, 2017)

​Ruth, I am sorry that happened to your little girl. That is hard for a child to understand. Maybe if the park had a sign posted it might be easier.


----------

